# Trans Tasman Force



## QC (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/national/kiwi...ces-to-revive-anzac-spirit-20090820-es43.html

*Kiwi call to arms: PMs join forces to revive Anzac spirit*

NEW ZEALAND military planners are working with the Australian Defence Force and the Australian Government towards the resumption of much closer defence co-operation between the countries.

The Prime Minister, Kevin Rudd, and the New Zealand Prime Minister, John Key, said there was a need to reinvigorate the Anzac spirit to deal with international security issues.

Mr Key said there had been extensive exchanges between defence ministers across the Tasman and defence force chiefs to ensure the compatibility of the two forces.

That information was feeding into a review of New Zealand's defence requirements and the sort of equipment its armed forces needed, Mr Key said.

He and Mr Rudd also announced a plan to create a new Anzac unit for joint foreign deployments. ''We're both willing to explore the possibility of forming, over time, an Anzac contingent,'' Mr Rudd said. ''There are going to be defence and security scenarios in the future where it's going to make a lot of sense for both of us to quickly and jointly deploy.''

Mr Key said the planned Anzac force would lock together elements of the Australian and NZ defence forces for joint operations. He said it was too soon to say how big the combined unit would be or how it would be equipped.

The leaders revealed plans to cut red tape for businesses and to speed up the arrivals processes across the Tasman.

Mr Key said about a million Australians visited his country each year. ''What we can do to make that process less painful, to make it more like a domestic experience and to streamline it, I think is very important,'' he said.

The leaders emphasised that close economic co-operation was vital to help both countries ride out the global economic crisis, increase productivity, maintain and drive job creation, foster international competitiveness and improve the business environment.

They agreed to tackle with new intensity the creation of a seamless trans-Tasman economy for consumers and businesses and to co-ordinate development aid in the Pacific.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 21, 2009)

It makes sense, we've been working together in one way or another since WWI.  Did you blokes come to Rhodesia and Bosnia?  You Aussies might finally learn some Soldier skills   We'll also teach you how to drink beer properly and not get all tiddly and fairy like...
You guys have fast movers and ARH so it's not like your showing up to the part empty handed...

I got a brief from a LtCol years ago about a high readiness ANZAC company based in Sydney or Townsville that would have two RAR and one RNZIR Rifle companies and a combined Spt Coy.  Maybe it will go ahead now.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a better idea than the no border shit they've been spouting lately. 

I think they'll need a couple of COs for clearing them at short notice and shit, I propose to volunteer and get drunk- I mean be highly professional and shit- with any new unit


----------



## QC (Aug 21, 2009)

It seems to be pretty logical and a good fit at task force size. The HSLD side of things could be interesting as the droonines and their Oz counterparts haven't exactly seen eye to eye over the years. Standing by with Mechurachrome.


----------



## digrar (Aug 22, 2009)

We can't let your mob near our choppers, you've got form for putting 40mm holes in them...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 22, 2009)

C'mon, he was an officer.


----------



## digrar (Aug 22, 2009)

Firstly, you give them loaded weapons? Brave. Secondly, where was the NCO that was supposed to be looking after him?


----------



## American-n-NZ (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't even know they gave you live ammo? I guess eveyone keeps one bullet in their shirt pocket... 

And you Aussies still can't have my sheep, but you are always welcome to sample from the beer fridge! :)

This issue does make a lot of sense. I have seen some of the talks on this issue recently. I would think that it would make all of us on this side of the World stronger by showing a unified front. And for the Kiwis I think it would give a wider range of training areas, that aren't available here (if you don't do that already?). Sharing knowledge is always the best way to grow, from both sides.


----------



## QC (Aug 23, 2009)

digrar said:


> Firstly, you give them loaded weapons? Brave. Secondly, where was the NCO that was supposed to be looking after him?



loaded weapons _AND_ a compass! We're doomed.


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2009)

Great Idea IMO!

Lets hope it actually goes ahead.


----------

